# java lehrbuch + übungsbuch ?



## hdi (9. Okt 2008)

hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon einiges mit java gemacht, aber mir gehen langsam die ideen aus, daher suche ich sowohl ein übgunsbuch als auch weiterführende literatur, am besten im kombination..

bsp: für c++ hab ich sowas, das ist ein buch "c++ professionell lernen und anwenden" und dazu gibt es eben ein spezielles übungsbuch, d.h. man liest das buch und macht dann dazu übgungen. die übungen sind anfangs (analog zum stoff im buch) sehr simpel und klein, später aber sind es schon richtige projektaufgaben mit musterlösungen.

sowas such ich für java, also ein buch zum lernen (muss nicht für absolute anfänger sein) und passend zu diesem buch, d.h. vom gleichen autor speziell für dieses buch als begleitliteratur, ein buch nur mit aufgabenstellungen + musterlösung.

kennt ihr da was??

danke


----------



## andre111 (9. Okt 2008)

Java ist auch eine Insel - Aufgaben


----------



## hdi (28. Nov 2008)

Ich kram mal diesen uralten Thread wieder aus 
Ich hab eigentlich noch immer/wieder das gleiche Problem. Alles, was ich bisher an Übungsbüchern gefunden hab
warum so schrottige 5-min Aufgaben. Sowohl bei Java-Insel als auch diversen Büchern die ich bei Amazon gefunden hab.

Ich weiss inzwischen was ein Thread ist, und wie ich einen getter schreibe  Gibt es denn nirgendwo ein paar komplexere Aufgaben, die nich nur 3-Zeiler sind? Muss ja nich aus nem Buch sein... Aber ich will weiterlernen und
ich weiss nicht was ich tun soll. Ich brauche Ideen für Programme, also richtige Applikationen mit Sinn, nicht nur irgendeine Klasse schreiben oder sowas...

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Ich übernehme gerne für jemanden irgend eine Aufgabe, wenn hier jemand grad
irgendwas macht, irgendein Projekt oder sowas, da helf ich gerne! Nicht mit Garantie dass ich alles super mach
natürlich, oder überhaupt hinkrieg... Aber ich möchte halt besser werden in Java, und von selbst fallen mir keine Dinge mehr ein, die ich tun könnte, um besser zu werden. 

Ich mach immer wieder den selben Mist: Eine Applikation mit GUI, die irgendwas macht, wohinter kein tieferer Sinn steckt. zB irgendein kleines Spiel, sowas wie Snake, Tetris,.. Das macht kein Spass mehr


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Kauf dir das Buch. Pflichtwerk für jeden Anhänger der Objektorientierung.
http://www.amazon.de/Entwurfsmuster...rer-objektorientierter-Software/dp/3827321999
Die vorgestellten Designpatterns werden anhand einer imaginären, streng objektorientierter Textverarbeitungssoftware verdeutlicht. Lies das Buch und wenn du danach noch praktisches Training benötigst, versuch anhand der Patterns eine Textverarbeitungssoftware zu erstellen.
Alternativ, wenn du dich zum Beispiel für OSGi Bundles/Eclipse PlugIns interessierst, schreib einen JNLP Editor für Webstart als Eclipse PlugIn. Sollte recht leicht umzusetzen sein und das Format ist klar spezifiert.
Bastel dir ein Ecore Modell mit Eclipse EMF und danach kommt ein Eclipse Forms basierter Multitab Editor für Eclipse.

Ist doch nicht so schwierig sich eine Aufgabe zu suchen. Überleg dir einfach welche Software dir selbst nützen würde.


----------



## hdi (28. Nov 2008)

hey, danke für den Link, das Buch klingt interessant, werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen und bestellen gffls.

Ich hab mir ja auch schon überlegt, was ich machen könnte, was mir dann auch was bringen würde.
HAtte aber nur Ideen für Dinge, die ich nich wirklich benutzen würde, alleine deswegen schon weil man
mittlerweile nich mehr das Rad neu erfinden kann: Es gibt schon für alles die passende Freeware (grob gesagt)

Was du da erzählst, ist für mich bahnhof, vonwegen Eclipse Plugins und irgendwelche lustig klingenden Bundles 
Werde mir das aber vllt auch ansehen.

Ich wollt aber noch eine Sache sagen: In der Tat hab ich auch ne Idee gehabt, für ein Programm das ich 
wirklich gerne hätte, und dass es so speziell für mich nich gibt. Leider weiss ich nicht, ob man sowas mit Java
machen kann, und zwar:

Ich höre den ganzen Tag Musik, und hätte es spannend gefunden ein Programm zu schreiben, dass ich in 
den Autostart packe (das also permanent im Hintergrund läuft) und es realisiert wenn ich einen Titel in WinAmp
abspiele. Dann könnte es mir (über Monate/Jahre) hinweg in einer Liste speichern, wie oft ich welchen Titel gehört
habe, evlt noch mit feineren Statistiken, von wegen welche Art von Musik hör ich im Herbst am liebsten, welche
im Sommer, usw.

Aber Java macht doch bei sowas recht schnell dicht, oder? Oder geht sowas? Dann würd ich das machen wollen!!

Danke auf jeden fall nochmal für deine antwort


----------



## hdi (29. Nov 2008)

ach, noch ne frage: hast du das buch selber? alle beschweren sich über die übersetzung, dass sogar im quellcode
die keywords ins deutsche übersetzt wurden, sodass es nicht mehr kompiliert  :shock: 

Ich frag mich jetz ob ich mir das buch auf Englisch kaufen sollte... Falls du es hast: Kannst du dir vorstellen dass
man das auch auf englisch versteht? Ich meine ich kann ziemlich gut Englisch, mit normalen TExten hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme, aber wenn das Buch mit wissenschaftlichen Ausdrücken vollgepflastert ist, ist das was anderes..


----------



## Wildcard (29. Nov 2008)

Winamp... wenn du eine API dafür findest funktioniert es, aber die Frage ist, ob es überhaupt eine gibt. Was du implementieren möchtest kann Amarok übrigens schon (Amarok kann alles :wink: )
Ja, ich habe das Buch und ich finde die Übersetzung auch eher misslungen, aber man kann es durchaus auch in deutsch lesen.
In English ist ebenfalls kein Problem, aber das kannst du besser beurteilen als ich.

Der Quelltext ist sowieso piepegal, das sind nur Fragmente zur Demonstration (übrigens kein Java, das Buch ist schon alt...)
Wichtig ist der Text und die UML Diagramme, den Quelltext liest glaube ich niemand.


----------



## hdi (29. Nov 2008)

Ok, dann doch deutsch. 

Amarok...ich hatte auch mal ubuntu. Fand es alles andere als "for human beings"... Es suckt einfach, wenn man
ewig rumtun muss um ein bestimmtes Video anzusehen (Codec fehlt, gibt nicht so einfach n Installer Codec Pack wie bei Windows), was zu brennen (CloneDVD für ubuntu?) usw. Stundenlanges rumschrauben und googlen macht keinen Spass  Aber: pls keine Diskussion! ICh weiss die Linux/Unix Hardcore Fans wie du können und wissen alles, aber Fakt ist: Es IST nicht so easy to use wie Windows, was ja nich am BS selber liegt, sondern an den Programmieren, die alles für Windows machen. Und amarok gibts nich für Windows. (Dieser Satz ist hier irgendwie ungeschickt platziert^^).

Und was meinst du mit API finden? Dass es so unglaublich kompliziert ist, dass ich es nur hinkriegen würde, wenn schon jemand etwas mit Java gecodet hat damit sowas geht? Einfach nur n externes jar einbinden ist ja auch nich das, was ich will


----------



## Wildcard (29. Nov 2008)

http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/374-Amarok2-builds-on-Windows.html


> Und was meinst du mit API finden? Dass es so unglaublich kompliziert ist, dass ich es nur hinkriegen würde, wenn schon jemand etwas mit Java gecodet hat damit sowas geht? Einfach nur n externes jar einbinden ist ja auch nich das, was ich will


Als Programmierer musst du doch wissen wie die Sache läuft. Wenn du eine Applikation schreibst die nichts anderes macht als Zitate anzuzeigen und wechselt das angezeigt Zitat alle fünf Minuten.
Wie schreibe ich jetzt eine Applikation die alle angezeigten Zitate in eine Datei schreibt?

Die offensichtliche Antwort ist ein 'gar nicht, wenn mir deine Applikation dafür keine API,Socketkommunikation,... bereitstellt'. 
Warum? Weil es nunmal getrennte Prozesse sind.

Die weniger offensichtliche Antwort wäre, dass es unter bestimmten Vorraussetzung dann eben trotzdem funktioniert, dann aber mit der Brechstange und das ist nicht unbedingt eine befriedigende Art der Anwendungsentwicklung (zumindest solange sich der Mehrwert in Grenzen hält).


----------



## hdi (29. Nov 2008)

danke für den link, hatte auf der off. seite davon bei downloads kein release gefunden.

ok also du meinst eine schnittstelle zw. winamp und java. hm naja jetz hab ich ja amarok =) 

die textverarbeitungssoftware is natürlich n riesen projekt, und die motivation dafür is grad eher gering.
(wieso soviel arbeit damit ich am ende text markieren und fett machen kann zb? nich so spannend)

naja kA.. aber das buch unterhält mich ja schon mal.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Nov 2008)

hdi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok also du meinst eine schnittstelle zw. winamp und java.


Ich meine eine Schnittstelle zwischen WinAMP und dem Rest der Welt.


----------

